# 8700k mit be quiet silent loop 360



## mstrblstr (4. Juli 2018)

Hallo,

ich habe heute einen 8700k mit einer be quiet silent loop 360 Kühlung und thermal grizzly kryonaut Wärmeleitpaste unter Prime95 getestet.
Die Cpu ist nicht übertacktet und wurde bei 4300mhz 89c heiss ist das ein normaler Wert?

Gruss!


----------



## mstrblstr (4. Juli 2018)

Das kann ich nicht wirklich sagen, habe sie auf dem Asus Z370 auf AIO_PUMP gesteckt (im bios nichts geändert) müsste was zu hören sein?


----------



## evilgrin68 (4. Juli 2018)

Oder halt mal den Finger auf die Pumpe... Man kann Lüfterdrehzahl/Pumpendrehzahl auch unter Windows anzeigen ->HWInfo/HWMonitor

Ausserdem sollte die Pumpe an CPU_FAN und dann im BIOS auf volle Drehzahl....


----------



## mstrblstr (4. Juli 2018)

Die Pumpe läuft, ich habe die Spannung kurz unterbrochen und konnte ein leichtes Plätschern hören, evt. Luft im System?
Der Radiator ist vertikal an der Vorderseite verbaut sollte ich ihn besser oben unter den Deckel schrauben?

Gruss!


----------



## Abductee (4. Juli 2018)

mstrblstr schrieb:


> habe sie auf  dem Asus Z370 auf AIO_PUMP gesteckt





evilgrin68 schrieb:


> Ausserdem sollte die Pumpe an CPU_FAN und dann im BIOS auf volle Drehzahl....



Wenn der Mainboardhersteller einen Anschluss extra für AiO-Pumpen definiert, sollte man den auch nehmen.


----------



## evilgrin68 (4. Juli 2018)

Abductee schrieb:


> Wenn der Mainboardhersteller einen Anschluss extra für AiO-Pumpen definiert, sollte man den auch nehmen.


Mist... Habe ich auch. Aber die Pumpe hab ich trotzdem an CPU_FAN1. Am Pumpenanschluss hat sie gemuckt.

@ mstrblstr (was ein Name)... Hast du eine Drehzahlanzeige im BIOS? Oder mal unter Windows ausgelesen, ob sie unter Last auch hochdreht?


----------



## Abductee (4. Juli 2018)

iWebi schrieb:


> Typisch ASROCK die sparen halt wo es nur geht. Schon die normalen Anschlüsse halten deutlich weniger aus als Bsp. ASUS.



So ein Humbug, was soll denn da zu wenig aushalten?


----------



## Wolfgang75 (4. Juli 2018)

mstrblstr schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe heute einen 8700k mit einer be quiet silent loop 360 Kühlung und thermal grizzly kryonaut Wärmeleitpaste unter Prime95 getestet.
> Die Cpu ist nicht übertacktet und wurde bei 4300mhz 89c heiss ist das ein normaler Wert?
> ...



Prime95 ohne AVX?


----------



## mstrblstr (4. Juli 2018)

Bei CPUID HWmonitor habe ich unter Fans zewi werte einmal CPU mit 1300 rpm und Chassis #4 mit 2242


----------



## Ocmaster (4. Juli 2018)

chassis 4 ist die pumpe die läuft nähmlich mit 2200rpm hab die gleiche wasserkühlung und sogar die gleich wärmeleitpaste und bei sind bei prime95 mit einen 1700X 3,9ghz all core 70 grad.


----------



## mstrblstr (4. Juli 2018)

Beim Starten sind eindeutig Fließgeräusche zu hören, würdet ihr auch auf Luft im System tippen?


----------



## Ryle (4. Juli 2018)

Wenn du eine der aktuelleren Prime Versionen runtergeladen hast und keine Änderungen in der local.txt vorgenommen hast, dann läuft Prime mit FMA3 und du landest bei den aktuellen Außentemperaturen locker in solchen Regionen. Vor allem dann, wenn dein Board noch übermäßig viel Spannung auf bei Default Settings anlegt.

Das siehst du auch einfach daran, dass im Prime Fenster während dem Run bei den FFTs steht "using FMA3 length" oder auch "using AVX length"

Nimm mal Cinebench R15, das lastet alle Kerne aus und entspricht eher alltäglicher Last ohne AVX oder FMA Befehlssatz.


----------



## drstoecker (4. Juli 2018)

mstrblstr schrieb:


> Beim Starten sind eindeutig Fließgeräusche zu hören, würdet ihr auch auf Luft im System tippen?


Wenn die Pumpe anläuft ist immer ein leichtes Rasseln zu hören was aber mit der Zeit verschwindet. Fass mal unter Last auf die Pumpe und auf den radi, sollte leicht warm sein wenn überhaupt. Wenn die Teile heiß sein sollten dann läuft die nicht/nicht richtig.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (5. Juli 2018)

Abductee schrieb:


> Wenn der Mainboardhersteller einen Anschluss extra für AiO-Pumpen definiert, sollte man den auch nehmen.





evilgrin68 schrieb:


> Mist... Habe ich auch. Aber die Pumpe hab ich trotzdem an CPU_FAN1. Am Pumpenanschluss hat sie gemuckt.
> 
> @ mstrblstr (was ein Name)... Hast du eine Drehzahlanzeige im BIOS? Oder mal unter Windows ausgelesen, ob sie unter Last auch hochdreht?



Für Wasserpumpen gekennzeichnete Anschlüsse sind manchmal stärker belastet, vor allem aber in Werkseinstellung ungeregelt. Wenn man die Regelung im UEFI abschaltet, kann man auch genauso gut den CPU_FAN-Anschluss nutzen. Viele Anwender haben die Einstellungen im UEFI aber nicht angepasst und einige Wasserkühlungen nehmen es sehr übel, wenn die Pumpe zu weit gedrosselt wird... .




mstrblstr schrieb:


> Beim Starten sind eindeutig Fließgeräusche zu hören, würdet ihr auch auf Luft im System tippen?



Etwas Luft im System ist normal/unvermeidbar, aber eher ein akustisches Problem – es rasselt in der Pumpe, wenn sich die Luft nicht im Radiator sammeln kann.


----------



## mstrblstr (5. Juli 2018)

Hallo, der Fehler lag  am vertikalen Einbau, deshalb hat sich die Luft wohl in der Pumpe gesammelt (fast höchster Punkt) habe den Radiator unter den Deckel montiert und beim ersten Test scheint alles ok zu sein, mal abwarten.

Gruss!


----------



## mstrblstr (5. Juli 2018)

Unter GPUIDpowermax ( sse ) habe ich nach 10 min einen Max wert von  73c  das müsste jetzt normal sein oder?

Gruss!


----------



## deady1000 (6. Juli 2018)

mstrblstr schrieb:


> Unter GPUIDpowermax ( sse ) habe ich nach 10 min einen Max wert von  73c  das müsste jetzt normal sein oder?
> 
> Gruss!



Wenn der 8700K nicht geköpft ist wahrscheinlich ja.


----------

